# new member from canada (gotta check this)



## mephiska_v-spec (Jan 21, 2011)

hi everyone , i'm a new member from quebec,canada and this is what i have been working on for while, i thought this was a nice forum to show this. this was my first year of modification


























































































after the second year more mod and trailer

















*some youtube video of it*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJlNAIsbdhg]YouTube - My Pimped Out Lawn tractor !!![/ame]
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jW38E96kxMI]YouTube - My Pimped Out lawn tractor engine with dual exhaust[/ame]


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum MVS! Love the pictures and the mochine! Totally tapped for tunes! Do you find that you need to clean grass clippings out of those drivers?:lmao: That's too cool. Certainly put a great deal of work in there.


----------



## TALHA (Jan 19, 2011)

Was very nice. Nice trailer.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Please pimp my lawntractor Xibit ! Nice custom work/paint on it along with the trailer. First one i saw many years ago this guy customized a ford taurus wagon- and made a lawntractor look almost like it that he pulled behind the car in a custom trailer- he rounded the whole front end, put carpeting on the footrests , chrome moon hubcaps- did a good job.

I experemented with a stereo on my 92 white mower- i loaded a am/fm cassette player ( this was years ago) a 40 watt amp, 2 6x9 speakers into a large box that fit in a trailer i hauled behind the tractor- i used aligator clips to the stock battery, and hooked up a CB antenna to the stereo. I was able to run the tractor, deck mowing , had earplugs in and still could hear that radio over all the noise.

I have an old sony xplode CD player that came out of my truck- ive been thinking about putting it on one of my mod tractors - i planned on cutting the fenders to mount the speakers into and a couple 'pods' on the sides of the dash for mid ranges. Also have an old amp to hook in there somewhere. I bot some chrome foil and LED lights for one of my other tractors that i had planned on custom modding , but its getting built for mowing duty.

I have a fairly rare 95 MTD with a 'lowes team racing' decal kit and paint on it - im thinking was some promotional deal back then - guy said he bot it new from lowes like that.

I plan on over OEM restoring it sometime ( when i get the money to)- id like to polish out the stock 18.5HP twin and see about chroming the blades, mandrels and heat shrouds - have it repainted with clearcoat , only thing is the decals will need to be custom made- MTD doesnt carry em anymore- another neat thing is it has 4 wheel steering. Only thing its missing are the factory hubcaps , i also need to get a new lens for the headlight.


----------



## NBKnight (Dec 5, 2010)

Thats freaking awesome!!!!!

Welcome aboard.


----------



## acanjac72 (Jul 12, 2010)

Very, very cool ! Nicely done !


----------



## GreenFlyer (Feb 4, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What do you rock out to? Can you hear the engine?


----------

